# explorer.exe freezes



## asindel888 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first post here, and let me tell ya, its been giving me numerous headaches with this problem I have been having.

Yesterday around 6am, I was able to remote into my server to take care of some stuff that had to be done. Didnt change anything, didnt install anything new, just regular work that I always do in the morning. I come in to the office around 9, everything is ok. Around 10am, I get my first complaint of "my remote session isnt working.". I tell them to logout, and relogin. Still have problems. I go to Terminal Services manager and see explorer.exe is the culprit in causing the freeze. I kill it on the server side and the remote session then works completely fine. 

This morning I find out it goes a little deeper than just on the remote side. Basically it seems whoever logs in first, whether it be remote, or whether it be at the console directly, has ZERO problems whatsoever. Its when the next person, or anyone for that matter directly after it, goes to log in, is when explorer.exe has to be killed and regenerated in order for the session to work properly. Like I have said before, nothing new has been put on there, no changes that I can see. 

Has anyone seen anything like this? If so, please help! I really do not feel like giving Microsoft 250 bucks for them to tell me "format" which is the word I do NOT want to here as my boss will probably fire me if I tell him thats the only way to fix it.

My e-mail is [email protected], or just reply here as I will be periodically checking this site now for solutions, if there are any.

Thanks.


[edit] This problem is happening on a Windows 2003 server, with XP machines trying to remote in [edit]


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

Are they connecting to the server via Terminal Services client or Windows XP Remote Desktop Connection app?


----------



## asindel888 (Apr 5, 2007)

XP RDP App, problem is solved, I was on the phone w/ Microsoft for about 9 hours (over 2 days)....was startup items causing the freeze


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------

